# PIKE & the HUNT TEST



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

This weekend PIKE Rabbit & I were in Cecilia Ky for PIKE's junior HT - 2 clubs sponsering & 2 fields to run in = 4 legs - How proud am I of PIKE ? of the 16 dogs in the junior hunt test PIKE had the best average score over 4 legs of 9.25 - 1.25 points more than the second best pup - of 40 dogs in the total running - 16 were V's - what a great weekend - the rest of the story to follow as we just got home !


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Way to GO PIKE.


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

Congratulations Pike. Glad you go along for the fun REM ;D


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

So cool! Nice job Pike. Great scores.

By the pictures you can tell REM is beaming with pride.

RBD


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Wow...that is a huge lead over the next pup! Nice job, Pike!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

PIKE thanks you for the congratulations - we met the nicest people at the event - only down side was there were a lot of stick tights in the field if you had a long hair pup - got a lot of advice from 2 pro trainers from MI ( traveled 600mi with 4 client pups ) & 1 pro trainer from Ga ( traveled 700mi with 2 client pups ) they were all like Ken - ask any question and they did their best to answer it - one high light of the weekend was a 10yr old young lady who ran her dads 21/2yr old GSP on one leg of JH and qualified - had a smile as big as our state when she came out of the field - everyone there were just as proud of her as her dad and showed it - as we know youth is the future for the pointing breeds in the field - PIKE got his lowest scores in trainability - I think that means ME - LOL- but true !


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

R said:


> of the 16 dogs in the junior hunt test PIKE had the best average score over 4 legs of 9.25 - 1.25 points more than the second best pup


  Guess nobody told you Hunt Tests were non-competitive, huh? ;D Big Congrat's!



R said:


> PIKE got his lowest scores in trainability - I think that means ME - LOL- but true !


Most of the Competitive trial dogs I run in Hunt Tests will have a score something like 10/10/10/6 Six being the trainability. Many HT judges confuse a dog that can hunt without dependence on the handler as one that is difficult to train. That tells me you might have a trial prospect on your hands. 

Good Job Pike and REM!
Ken


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Congratulation Pike and REM - I know nothing about these trials, but found this thread very interesting.

The low trainability score, does that mean because he is so good at everything, he does it despite you??


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Hot - read the AKC regs before PIKE & I signed up - after that it was watch listen and learn in the Field - you have a V - let me tell you this - if out of a hunt line the JH is a cake walk - I had no idea when we went the judges were on horse back! PIKE thought what big puppies ! just fun for you and the pup - and you will meet some great trainers - if a HT is in your area - try it - if you know anyone that has done it - you will be way a head of PIKE and me !


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Ken - the best scores came from judges that do field trials - after talking to some great trainers at the trial - I did see this - you haVe a job that is so hard to do - hang in there - or V's will V just show MUTT's !


----------



## jcbuch (Oct 15, 2009)

Rem 

Congrats on the hunt test passe to Pike and you. We been battened down for the hurrican with no power finally data on iPhone is working. Hunt tests r great fun, do you plan to run senior and master?

Joe


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

jg - yes PIKE will start training this fall and winter to start senior hunt tests next year - lot to work on but he should figure it out - ? for KEN - the trainers we met at the hunt test like to get a bird first then the back - is that how you like to do it - HOT PIKE ranges large and it seemed the judges that mainly judge hunt tests like a closer working pup - I had no compliant on PIKE he whoaed and here every time on whistle - on one leg PIKE pointed 3 birds in under 5min - the judge asked if we minded leaving the field because his brace mate was having trouble finding birds and PIKE had already qualified - so we left - the judge gave PIKE a 9 for finding birds - I thought he should of had a 10 but thats judging LOL


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Please note - the ribbons were attached to PIKE with staples - no harm no foul - HAPPY HALLOWEEN LOL !


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

Nice four for four on the JH. Congratulations.


----------

